# Nightclub



## ElmerTT (Apr 2, 2012)

I was in a club last night when this really ugly girl came up to me, squeezed my arse and said " give us your phone number sexy"

I said " have you got a pen?

She smiled and said "yes",

So I said " well f*ck off back to it before the farmer notices you're missing.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

LOL great line !!


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

Reminds me of the guy that walks up to a rough-looking girl in a crowded nightclub. "Are you doing anything tomorrow night?" he asks. With a smile she says "No.". To which he replies "Well have a bath, you stink".


----------



## crazyazz (Sep 26, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

Awesome line


----------

